# lump question



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OK about a month agobBG had a Nicole to quarter size lump pop up over night on her back thigh. It was soft moveable, didn't hurt, and didn't bug her. My first reaction was it looked like the lump you get after you have a reaction to a shot but she has not had a vaccine in over 2 years. So I thought bug bite and decided to watch it.

Well tonight we went to the vet as it is still there. Dr Grasso also thinks shot but its been 2 years. She did a biopsy and it showed fat cells and blood cells. Nothing abnormal. Watch it and she gave her a homeopath treatment to see what it does but she is worried about giving her a rabies shot next spring.She said she is going to debate giving her a homeopathic with a small dose vaccine vs rabies exempt her. 

What do y'all think? Her 3 year rabies is due end of Feb.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Was it in the spot where she got a vaccine ( even if it was 2 years ago)? I know there are risks of sarcoma at vaccine injection sites in cats but I'm not sure how prevalent it is in dogs. Have you thought about just getting a titer done? At least it would ease your mind if she still has immunity to rabies, although the test is not 100% accurate ( what test is). 

Having said all that, I'm cautious about the risks of over vaccination and knowing my own dogs lifestyle I'd get the exemption if I could. But you have to decide based on your own risk assessment based on your dog and her likelihood of exposure to rabies or biting someone and the issues that can cause.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you talked to Kim? Amberleah will never get rabies shot or any vaccine.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah it is exactly where the shot is given.

Kim's first thought weeks ago was shot too but we all started questioning since it was 2 years ago. I am going to fill her in tomorrow on what Vet said. I see a Vet she sent me to years ago so she trusts my vet lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Raisin and Mia had a terrible reaction last year to their rabies shots. They had lumps for a good long while. We are due for their vaccinations this year, I have found a new vet here in Fl. That said she would titer. 
I am not familiar with the homeopathic with small dose rabies. Did your vet suggest that?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is what they gave her last night. Thuja 1M

Not sure what it will be in Feb with her rabies shot. 

What Are the Uses of Thuja in Homeopathy? (with pictures)


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Back in August Lulu had a lump come up about the size of a pea right above her right front leg on her shoulder. It was soft and movable as well. I knew almost certainly it came from her rabies shot she had just had about a week earlier. I took her back in for the doc to look at, and he said that it was from the shot, and he felt it would go away--to watch it. It did go away, and it has not been a month. It sounds different from BG's reaction in size, time of reaction, and length of time she has had it. That doesn't necessarily mean it couldn't be from the shot, but 2 years before reacting is a long time. 
But if everyone else thinks shot, I sure don't know enough to say different. lol

No matter what BG will be in my thoughts!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no, sorry to hear that! Are you able to not do the rabies shot at all since she's had a reaction?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that! Are you able to not do the rabies shot at all since she's had a reaction?


That is what my Vet is debating. She is not due until Feb 2015 so we are going to see what this does and she gave her Thuja (reaction homeopathic) now to hopefully reverse it. It is just weird to pop up 2 years later.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx had a reaction six months after his first (and last) rabies shot. The lump just appeared six months after the rabies shot and he lost the hair in that spot. The lump went away but his hair has never grown back in that spot.


I thought the vet was nuts when he told me it was a reaction to his vaccines, since it had been six months since the vaccine. I had the lump checked out and the vet checks the bald spot every time he sees Jaxx. I was shocked when he agreed with me not to vaccinate Jaxx anymore. 



I hope BG's lump goes away.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my chi's had a lump from a pre-anesthetic shot that lasted for 6 months. The vet recommended removing it; so we did. No malignancy found. Just a local reaction.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it possible the lump was there all along but just too small to notice and has grown to noticeable size. Hope it goes away soon so it stops worrying mommy and everyone.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Is it possible the lump was there all along but just too small to notice and has grown to noticeable size. Hope it goes away soon so it stops worrying mommy and everyone.


I would think I would have noticed it by now between baths etc. It is right on her mid thigh so not a place that is hidden but you never know


----------

